# My Haul This Week w/ pics (MAC Liberty of London, Benefit + Nyx)



## LeeleeBell (Mar 14, 2010)

*Hi everyone, It's been a long while since I hauled big so I thought I would share the goodies I bought recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Birds & Berries e/s, Shell Beauty Powder and Prim and Proper Blush *from MAC's Liberty of London collection. I think this is the most I have bought from a single collection of theirs, lol....I prefer to buy permanent products. Also bought a *MAC dazzleglass (Rags to Riches)* before this latest haul, so I will include the pics I took of it , lol

*NYX eyeshadows (2) one was "Golden Amber"* (Nars Galapagos dupe) *& the other "Oro"*

*Benefit "Birthday Suit" Creaseless cream* (I love their creaseless creams SO much, wish they had more colors).

*(Photo of everything I got this week laid out together)*






*Top To Bottom*:*"Birthday Suit" (Benefit), Golden Amber (NYX), Oro, which is not as 'yellow' as it looks here (NYX) and Birds & Berries (MAC)*







*Left to right: "Birthday Suit" (Benefit), Golden Amber (NYX), Oro (NYX) and Birds & Berries (MAC)*






*Prim and Proper Blush on Top (its darker than the picture captured); Shell Beauty Powder on bottom*





*MAC Rags to Riches dazzleglass*


----------



## n_c (Mar 14, 2010)

great haul, enjoy!


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome haul. 

I'd never paid attention to Rags to Riches. Just another thing to add to my ever growing list.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## candaces (Mar 17, 2010)

great! enjoy!


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 26, 2010)

great pics


----------

